# how not to build a valkyrie



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

I impulse bought a Valkyrie when they were first released
it had been sitting on my shelf for quite a while before i realized something.
I don't want a Valkyrie.

with more and more apoc players taking to the skies i thought of buying a thunderbolt fighter from forgeworld, i had eyed it over in the past but had never taken it seriously, mainly because it look about as capable at flying as a thunderhawk:laugh:

and after eying the Valkyrie sprues over 

i thought hey, what the hell

and here are some pictures









I know thunderbolts are meant to look more heavily armored, but i also know rhinos are meant to fit 10 space marines

attempted close up, the canopy is removable
















I thought it deserved a fairly dramatic base, so Ive modeled some assault marines sprinting across the field with a teleport homer as a last ditch effort to get some terminators on the field








It is magnetized and fully removable from its base








sorry about the picture quality

minimal cutting of parts, just for the tailfins

ive plasticarded a few pieces together, though i probably didnt have to

and a healthy dose of bitz for effect


Thanks for looking:biggrin:


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

That...is frickin brilliant! Would you mind giving a quick rundown of how you made the fuselage?

Oh, and some rep for an awesome model!


----------



## Classs (Jan 18, 2009)

That is sweet.

Now if only elder could get nightwings that easily


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

oh
screw my valkyrie i am gonna do that. looks healthy and good for it.


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

sorry, i didnt take any work in progress pics, but if i find some pics of the sprues ill give a rundown using pictures


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

That's pretty damn impressive. I had to do a double take to see it was made from a valk.


----------



## Rye (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow, that's brilliant. The Marines are a nice touch, can't wait to see it all painted!


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

tute please thats brilliant (Y)


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

that is awesome. That you saw this inside of the valkyrie kits is impressive


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Sweet! I'll have to change my undies now.
Seriously though, great build +rep. I love your what-the-hell approach attitude as well.


----------



## Crimson_Fist_7 (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow...... +rep


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks everyone
to tell you the truth i was unsure whether it would work or not, a made it up as i went along
im actually surprised i found all the bits to make one in a valkyrie kit

it has been undercoated

im still unsure how to paint it, i know i have a pension for painting things that are not blood angels as red anyway

im thinking a black stealthbomber esc type deal

will take suggestions


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

That is very cool to bad you didn't take any progress shots because it would have been great to see how this was made.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Fantastic +Rep


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Fuck me thats awesome. To be honest when i saw the first shot for a moment i thought it was a fw model for comparison. I am so going to do this, it is a brilliant conversion, as soon as this gets around there will be thunderbolts everywhere. Truly great work. Rep+


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

Phew,when I saw:"How not to buils a valkyrie"I thought someone had got their hands on a glue gun!

But seriously that is a chunk of WIN mounted on a flying base you've got there!


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks fellas

anyone have any good painting schemes?

im open to anything


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

raverboi said:


> anyone have any good painting schemes?


I really like to see mouths with teeth on the sides of aircraft... or women... whichever.

Kind of like this AH-64









Or the pin-ups you get on ww2 bombers and the like? Your call really.


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

thats a good idea pie, but there is no where on the nose to paint teeth


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I see what you mean. Which armies are you flying alongside with? I would imagine Blood Angels, so you'd need something that fits in but is a bit different. If that's the case and it was me, I'd go for white with red trim/decals. But you were wanting a black/stealth fighter style. Maybe you could keep it black but paint flames along the tail/engines or something?
Its still a really cool build.


----------



## Alpharius (Dec 27, 2006)

Awesome stuff!

I've saved the pic to use as a reference for the future - thanks!


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

piemaster said:


> I really like to see mouths with teeth on the sides of aircraft... or women... whichever.
> 
> Kind of like this AH-64
> *snip* [ picture of helicopter gunship ]
> ...


Except that's an AH-1 Cobra, not an AH-64 Apache. 

The "mouth with teeth" is generally referred to as a "sharkgrin". IIRC the original use was to denote an aircraft that had survived a hard landing/belly landing (it's often seen on A-10s - an aircraft that can still fly when it's 80% shot up).


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

its still black
*procrastinates*


----------



## Steeldragon (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow, that's awesome. I'm thinking I need to pick up a few more valk kits now.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Your Doing it wrong.


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

am i doing it wrong?
or is everyone whos ever bought a valk kit doing it wrong


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Your Doing it wrong.


I think hes yanking your crank. thats awesome. you've saved me alot of cash for my elysian flight wing. have rep+. Maybe some sort of desert scheme on top or american style ACU digital colour scheme.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

That is awesome! Excellent conversion and orginallity!

You could do black lined with red, I've seen some stealth stuff done like that and it looks cool. Plus it would tie in with you blood angles.

Really great work!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

raverboi said:


> am i doing it wrong?
> or is everyone whos ever bought a valk kit doing it wrong


 So is it painted yet?


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

Very inventive! + rep for this one!


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

id say leave it black maybe do some grey highlights and do an imperial aquila accross the wings in red and maybe do a blood drop down the centre.

or just leave it like that .. this way it will match your BA army but still be 100% awesome as an IG model 

edit: oh and do some bright green orb effects on the lights etc so they really POP!


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

it is still black, ive used it in 1 battle, the thing is damn near unkillable


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

if you just want to leave it black, FW has some valkyrie templates that you might be able to scavenge some stuff that you like from. They have the shark grin, aquilas for the wings, and various other pieces.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow, amazing how you were able to do this with that kit. Me lieks.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I've been avoiding this thread because I figured some poor dude glued his model to his head!:cray: However, since it's been hanging around for a while, curiosity got the best of me. WOW! Great jobk: I'm glad I got to see this. Now I'll have to hang around a little longer to see it painted up!:victory:


----------



## c013 (Apr 28, 2008)

Jesus, you are my hero, i have wanted a thunderbolt for so long, but never had the drive to save up enough for a FW model, now that you have enlightened me it is within my grasp.

"plus rep.. plus rep... Plus Rep!"


----------



## Dillusion1979 (Jan 1, 2010)

I love it. Good stuff indeed! +Rep


----------



## RhYn0 (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm in awe of your skills sir Have some rep, u deserve it


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is fantastic work, I never would have guessed that didn't come from a proper kit to be honest. Have some well deserved rep for that.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

*EDIT* Turned my screen brightness up and can see it fine now.

Have you got any WIPs? or if not could you possibly give us a run down of which parts are what from the valk kit and how you went about doing it? I can make out what almost all of the bits are, I'm just unsure as to how you've placed them together :s

Anyway, great job!


----------

